

Oracle Issues Yet Another Java Emergency Patch - grecs
https://www.novainfosec.com/2013/03/04/oracle-issues-yet-another-java-emergency-patch/

======
tawgx
Java's a great server side tech (Scala,JRuby,etc..). Why we need it in a
browser beats me.. I don't seem to have CPython running in my Chrome, why
should I have Java? Can't remember the last I visited a site who had it.

